# Bilder Elegant darstellen...



## tomovic (15. Dez 2013)

hallo,
ich möcht gerne eine Webseite bauen, die soll 4 x 4 Minibilder darstellen
4 Länge 4 Breite.
Beim anklicken soll das Bild in groß mit Text kommen.

Die Darstellung 4*4 bekomme ich hin, das Problem ist: Wie lösche ich den Bildschirm, dass nur ein großes angezeigt wird mit einen X dass ich wieder zum Anfang komme?


----------



## eMmiE (16. Dez 2013)

Ich würde sagen, dass du für die Großansicht einfach einen neuen Frame öffnest, vielleicht modal, den du wieder schließen kannst, wenn du keinen Bock mehr hast. Solange der Frame im Vordergrund ist, sagst du einfach dem Grundfenster setFocusable(false), sodass es sich nicht fokussieren lässt.

Beim Schließen des modalen Frame machst du das wieder rückgängig

Natürlich nur, wenn du das mit ner Applikation machen willst, sonst bist du hier im Forum falsch (siehe oben links das Bild)


----------



## tomovic (24. Dez 2013)

thx,
die ersten Schritte:


```
public class Tutorialexample extends JFrame{
	 
	    public Tutorialexample(){
	    	   setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	           Container pane = getContentPane();
	           pane.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
	           
	    
	           for (int i=0; i<12; i++)
	           {
	        	   pane.add( new JLabel (new ImageIcon("C:\01.jpg")));
	           }
	           this.setSize(400, 300);
	           this.setVisible(true);
	    }
	    
	    public static void main(String[] args) {
	        new Tutorialexample();
	    }
	 }
```

Ich will einfach nur 12 mal 01.jpg Bilder in meinem Layout sehen.
Das Fenster ist einfach nur Grau.


----------



## haui95 (25. Dez 2013)

tomovic hat gesagt.:


> hallo,
> ich möcht gerne eine Webseite bauen, die soll 4 x 4 Minibilder darstellen



Ich denke, dass du mit Java nicht sehr viel anfangen kannst, um eine Webseite zu gestalten. Suche am besten im Internet nach ein paar Seiten, die die Erstellung von Websites mit HTML und CSS behandeln.

Let me google that for you

MfG

Hauke


----------



## tomovic (25. Dez 2013)

ich habs hinbekomme, ich musste mich mal einfach hinsetzen und einfach mal mein Java Buch lesen.
4x4 Bilder darstellen ist nur ein Mini Teil des Projetes.

PS: ich weis wie google funkt, ich habe sogar eine php Suchmaschine für ein Forum geschrieben, jetzt habe ich ein grosses Java Projekt.

int icon[];
Icon icon[0] = new ImageIcon(image);

Sobald ich [0] setze merkert Eclipse.


----------



## haui95 (25. Dez 2013)

tomovic hat gesagt.:


> PS: ich weis wie google funkt, ich habe sogar eine php Suchmaschine für ein Forum geschrieben, jetzt habe ich ein grosses Java Projekt.



Ich glaube, dass du viel erzählst, jedoch nicht viel dahinter steckt. 

Dein Java Code kann so auch gar nicht funktionieren. Hast du dir Arrays schon einmal näher angeguckt? Du vermischt quasi zwei unterschiedliche Datentypen.


```
int anz = 4;
Icon[] img = new Icon[4]; // Das Array muss initialisiert werden und eine Dimension erhalten.
img[0] = new ImageIcon(image);
```


----------



## tomovic (25. Dez 2013)

danke für deine Antwort, es der Code funkt.

Vor einem Jahre hatte eine Hardwareentwicklung ( Präzisionsregler für einen Lichtlauf), der Kunde hat gut gezahlt. Da wurde mir im Forum gesagt, ich würde nur Quatsch reden oder ähnlich, kein Witz. Das wichtigste ist: Schaltung funkt und Kunde ist zufrieden. Ich habe keine Lust mehr mich immer rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## haui95 (25. Dez 2013)

tomovic hat gesagt.:


> danke für deine Antwort, es der Code funkt.
> 
> Vor einem Jahre hatte eine Hardwareentwicklung ( Präzisionsregler für einen Lichtlauf), der Kunde hat gut gezahlt. Da wurde mir im Forum gesagt, ich würde nur Quatsch reden oder ähnlich, kein Witz. Das wichtigste ist: Schaltung funkt und Kunde ist zufrieden. Ich habe keine Lust mehr mich immer rechtfertigen zu müssen.



Du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen. Jedoch ist es ziemlich fragwürdig, dass du eine Suchmaschine in PHP geschrieben hast und jetzt auf einmal auch noch Hardware entwickelst. Deine Programmierkenntnisse sind nämlich verbesserungswürdig.
Zudem ist deine Ausdrucksweise nicht sehr eloquent. Achte bitte darauf, dass man versteht, was du meinst und du dich klar ausdrückst.

Schöne Feiertage! 

Hauke


----------

